# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  A soft cube capable of controllable continuous jumping, CSAIL, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

CSAIL

"A soft cube capable of controllable continuous jumping"

by Shuguang Li, Robert Katzschmann, Daniela Rus

----------


## Airicist

Soft Cube Capable of Controllable Continuous Jumping

Uploaded on Oct 27, 2015




> "A Soft Cube Capable of Controllable Continuous Jumping," by Shuguang Li, Robert Katzschmann, and Daniela Rus from MIT CSAIL, was presented at IROS 2015 in Hamburg, Germany.


"MIT's Cube Robot Uses Springy Metal Tongues to Jump"

by Evan Ackerman
October 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Building a soft robotic cube

Published on Mar 2, 2017




> Researchers from MIT’s Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL) have developed a soft robotic cube that uses a series of spring-loaded metal tongues to jump, bounce, and roll. In this video, we watch the process of building a cube in just one minute.

----------

